# Sauvegardé SHSH iPhone 4S



## Mlle--SaanDriinee (23 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour , j'aimerais savoir comment sauvegardé mon SHSH de mon iPhone 4S (5.0.1) , est ce que c'est possible et comment faire ?

Merci d'avance.

Cordialement.


----------



## Lauange (15 Février 2013)

Hello

pour sauvegarder tes shsh, utilise tinyumbrella. branche ton iphone et clic sur save shsh. C'est tout.


----------

